# Antiques and Collectibles



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Since my return to the US, I have set up a small antique/curio business for fun. I frequent local estate sales searching for unusual decorative objects as well as vintage men's clothing items. Some I keep, some I unload on eBay. Unfortunately, I keep far too much and list far too little. I am working on establishing a better balance.

I have been a collector for many years and I think it would be interesting to see what members of AAAC might have on their mantles or stashed away in a steamer trunk in their attics.

Here is my most recent major find. A 1845 lithograph of Franz Liszt with a musical notation and signature by the composer. Sotheby's has offered to list it for me at their spring books and manuscripts auction in London

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, that should pay for a case or two of shells!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, that should pay for a case or two of shells!


About 40 cases at a minimum.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, here is another.

An antique hand carver door I had converted into a mirror. It is from Afghanistan.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Me in my natural habitat.

The helmet, gloves, and clock came from an estate sale I attended last Friday. The LL bean cord jacket came from Goodwill, the trousers and pocket square were eBay finds.

I do have a great deal of fun with finds.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A fun 24" faux finished to resemble bronze Burmese teak statue my wife picked out from an estate sale this summer. A bit too large and heavy for regular tourist fare, one would think.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Bull penis walking stick...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Bull penis walking stick...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


That's taking "cock of the walk" a tad literally!

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sadly, it is a bit short for me for a walking stick. I am considering putting a larger loop on it and converting it to a riding crop.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Bull penis walking stick...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I'm somewhat surprised to see the delicate architecture of the thing....a bit of a pencil d***, it would seem. Having spent some time in my teens on a dairy farm, I have milked more than a few cows manually, but frankly have no experience with the bulls. So who am I to judge? Shocked, perhaps, but not judgemental LOL


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm somewhat surprised to see the delicate architecture of the thing....a bit of a pencil d***, it would seem. Having spent some time in my teens on a dairy farm, I have milked more than a few cows manually, but frankly have no experience with the bulls. So who am I to judge? Shocked, perhaps, but not judgemental LOL


It is dried with a metal rod inside to provide rigidity. It looks like a long strip of bacon.

Relieved to hear you never attempted to milk a bull!  . While working on a farm, I learned how to artificially inseminate cows. Filthy work requiring two hands to accomplish.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My friend, your new posting to this thread are among the ones I most look forward to reading/seeing. You clearly have an eye for the "must have" antiquities! Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Bull penis walking stick...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like a penis to me. 😆


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My small, but much loved, collection of Zulu IIaIa handwoven baskets. These traditional South African baskets, woven by Zulu women, have different meanings ascribed to the various designs. They are used to store beer or medicinal herbs.

I lived in Pretoria from 2008 -2011, and became a devotee of African handicraft. There is always something new out of Africa!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A pair of bronze gilt pheasants, cast in Argentina, I recently acquired.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My late wife's boss back in college liked to challenge his students who came over to the house with a bone that sat on the mantle. Only one grad student got it sort of right but he was a comparative anatomy type so he had the advantage. He picked up, turned it one way and the other with an awed expression and finally burst out, "Os penis, but from what? Sea lion?" The professor laughed and replied, "Close! It's a walrus." The thing was longer than my arm from elbow to fingertips. Walruses iz big!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> My late wife's boss back in college liked to challenge his students who came over to the house with a bone that sat on the mantle. Only one grad student got it sort of right but he was a comparative anatomy type so he had the advantage. He picked up, turned it one way and the other with an awed expression and finally burst out, "Os penis, but from what? Sea lion?" The professor laughed and replied, "Close! It's a walrus." The thing was longer than my arm from elbow to fingertips. Walruses iz big!


I can imagine!

On safari I have had the rare experience of observing the mating of both elephants and rhinos. Seeing the gauge that the males of both species bring to the task establishes a healthy perspective of ones own limited firepower in that regard.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have long held a deep affection for antique clocks and I consider the ticking of a clock to be the heartbeat of a home.

I enjoy their mechanical nature, which is one which I can readily understand. The operation of a quartz clock remains a kind of mystery which I am unable to visualize.

Here is my c. 1935 British made Smith Enfield. It is not a particularly fine clock, but it was given as a presentation piece to a Mr. F. J. A. Taylor upon his completion of 50 years service with Davey Paxman Co. of Colchester, which is now the Mann Diesel Co.

It is a lovely piece and keeps excellent time.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ While not in the same league with your beautiful antique, I just snapped this pic of our "Big Ben" mechanical that sits in the bookcase next to my desk - I wind it daily as the first thing I do to start my work day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ While not in the same league with your beautiful antique, I just snapped this pic of our "Big Ben" mechanical that sits in the bookcase next to my desk - I wind it daily as the first thing I do to start my work day.
> View attachment 36781


"Winding your clock each morning. Indeed, it is our personal rituals that bring consistency and structure to our days...all part of setting the foundation for the days 'bug show!' Excellent. Do you have an age for your Big Ben?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> "Winding your clock each morning. Indeed, it is our personal rituals that bring consistency and structure to our days...all part of setting the foundation for the days 'bug show!' Excellent. Do you have an age for your Big Ben?


Agree completely - I wind it, two watches and, then, start the work day.

When I bought it, the guy said it was "circa '30s," and, my casual web search (back then), seemed to confirm it.

There are a lot, a real lot, of them out there, so with a little effort, you can easily find one if you want.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm somewhat surprised to see the delicate architecture of the thing....a bit of a pencil d***, it would seem. Having spent some time in my teens on a dairy farm, I have milked more than a few cows manually, but frankly have no experience with the bulls. So who am I to judge? Shocked, perhaps, but not judgemental LOL


I did a summer at a Mennonite working farm, for predelinquents. Stone Mountain Village, about 25 miles south of University Park on Rt. 26. Thrown right into supposing to know a bit about farming!

Back to the OP, I "accummulate" things, an eclectic mix, without rhyme or reason, ranging from vintage handtools (hundreds of plumb bobs!), Civil War artifacts, veteran memoribilia, firearms, etc. My prized possession? A US Mint experimental engraving of Lincoln, for the five dollar bill. It resides at the DuBois, PA historical society, with many other of my "acquisitions".


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Big T said:


> I did a summer at a Mennonite working farm, for predelinquents. Stone Mountain Village, about 25 miles south of University Park on Rt. 26. Thrown right into supposing to know a bit about farming!
> 
> Back to the OP, I "accummulate" things, an eclectic mix, without rhyme or reason, ranging from vintage handtools (hundreds of plumb bobs!), Civil War artifacts, veteran memoribilia, firearms, etc. My prized possession? A US Mint experimental engraving of Lincoln, for the five dollar bill. It resides at the DuBois, PA historical society, with many other of my "acquisitions".


 Very interesting. I tend to collect things I have never seen before vs. the standard fare. Keeps things fresh.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My avian taxidermy collection...I personally shot all but the pheasants. I have shot pheasants, and picked these up from taxidermists at the shoots.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My wife with the 19th century Japanese Kintsugi plate I bought for her birthday.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife with the 19th century Japanese Kintsugi plate I bought for her birthday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Do you have a single sister-in-law? Widowed, perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I seem to be accumulating German rifles, American revolvers and English shotguns along with sporting prints and bronze statuary.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife with the 19th century Japanese Kintsugi plate I bought for her birthday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


All class......on all fronts! You are living a blessed life, my friend. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I was extremely excited to hear from Sotheby’s this week that the authenticity of my previously mentioned Franz Liszt piece has been confirmed and that it will be on offer at their June 2020 auction of musical items. Having an item on offer at Sotheby’s is the high water mark of my collecting life thus far.

The short musical notation on the item was described as “ a virtuoso flourish on a chromatic arpeggio, outlining a diminished seventh, rather than a quotation from a particular composition.” So, in essence, a very short original composition as opposed to a snippet from a previously published piece. 

I am making plans to personally attend the sale as I will be in the UK for my coast to coast walk around the same time period. I am thinking of channeling my inner Prince Michael and breaking out the old double breasted navy blazer for the event.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I certainly would. Good show, that man.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Expanding the family silver collection...a Towle Old Lace bon-bon spoon purchased from a local silver shop yesterday.

Sterling silver cutlery has fallen out of fashion with the under 45 crowd. I consider it useful at the table as well as a small hedge investment against the collapse of the world economy.

Scrap sterling value is currently $17 an ounce.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Expanding the family silver collection...a Towle Old Lace bon-bon spoon purchased from a local silver shop yesterday.
> 
> Sterling silver cutlery has fallen out of fashion with the under 45 crowd. I consider it useful at the table as well as a small hedge investment against the collapse of the world economy.
> 
> ...


Precious metals are certainly one of the more enjoyable and arguably in this case, more useful forms of investing.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I enjoy collecting all types of vintage items as a small act of rebellion against the constant "improvement" in consumer items that seemed to work just fine as they were.

The big trend in my area is to invest hundreds of dollars in Yeti brand coolers. I don't get it.

Here is a 2 quart Aladdin Stanley thermos, made in USA in 1977, that I picked up at an estate sale for $20. It works great and has a very cool retro vibe. I am looking to compliment it with a vintage Coleman steel camping cooler in the near future.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Despite the opprobrium they receive in print and the twitter-verse, I LIKE hipsters. They like old stuff and so do I.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I enjoy collecting all types of vintage items as a small act of rebellion against the constant "improvement" in consumer items that seemed to work just fine as they were.
> 
> The big trend in my area is to invest hundreds of dollars in Yeti brand coolers. I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Your estate sale find resurrected a fond memory for me. While assigned with the 351st Strategic Missile Wing at Whiteman AFB, I worked with the Missouri Board of Probation and Parole on a master's thesis addressing the role of volunteers in the community corrections process. After completing the thesis and my degree requirements, I continued to work with the Warrensburg, MO office of the Board of Probation and Parole as a volunteer for the remaining 2+ years of my assignment at Whiteman AFB. When the USAF reassigned me, the Warrensburg office threw a farewell party for me and gifted me with a Stanley Thermos, virtually identical to the one you describe and picture, but alas, there was no carrying case! I think I may still have that thermos hidden away somewhere in the nest. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It is a funny thing.

My friends spend hundreds buying the latest “must have” trendy outdoor item. Everyone has the same things, purchased at the same ridiculous prices. 

As an iconoclast who instinctively sails against the prevailing wind in this regard, I am always seeking very cool vintage items that perform similar function as the “latest thing”. These vintage pieces perform well while achieving a singular look. My buying retro sets me apart and takes some air from the balloons of those who spend hundreds more than I.

Of course, if I were to set up a hard core camping expedition where comfort and survival were key, I would invest in the best that modern technology can provide. But tailgating on a Saturday does not have this high survival standard. Having some fun while setting oneself apart from the crowd is where I find my bliss.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Since my return to the US, I have set up a small antique/curio business for fun. I frequent local estate sales searching for unusual decorative objects as well as vintage men's clothing items. Some I keep, some I unload on eBay. Unfortunately, I keep far too much and list far too little. I am working on establishing a better balance.
> 
> I have been a collector for many years and I think it would be interesting to see what members of AAAC might have on their mantles or stashed away in a steamer trunk in their attics.
> 
> ...


The auction date at Sotheby's is confirmed for June 9.

Join me for a post auction drink at the Rivoli Bar just down the street. Quality of drinks will be determined by final sale price. Quantity will not be impacted....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone watch Aggie MacKenzie's "Storage Hoarders"?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> Does anyone watch Aggie MacKenzie's "Storage Hoarders"?


I don't watch it, but my affection for estate sales takes me into some very dark places where the occupants were clearly mentally ill in their final years. These are sad and I usually buy nothing at these locations.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The auction date at Sotheby's is confirmed for June 9.
> 
> Join me for a post auction drink at the Rivoli Bar just down the street. Quality of drinks will be determined by final sale price. Quantity will not be impacted....
> 
> ...


I shall mark my calendar and at least hoist a congratulatory pint at one of our local, esteemed breweries.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Does anyone watch Aggie MacKenzie's "Storage Hoarders"?


Details please. This sounds like a potential must watch for me! :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Details please. This sounds like a potential must watch for me! :crazy:


I get it my subscription box under The Channel "Only Human", it comes out every once in a while. She gets people to do things with their collectables that are saved in huge storage closets.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have so much stuff you need a storage facility, I'm inclined to think you might have too much stuff and I'm speaking as someone with a heckofa lot of stuff!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Finally finishing the decor in my sitting area. Moving house and combining the items from four locations into one townhouse is no fun.










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Today's find, an early 20th century J. Coessens of Brussels leather and brass on wood wardrobe trunk. This beauty is heavy duty and sports vintage hotel decals from Paris, Brussels, and The Hague. My guess is that it is from the 1930s given the detailing of the decals.

I picked it up from a local consignment shop. Still not exactly sure what I will do with it.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Today's find, an early 20th century J. Coessens of Brussels leather and brass on wood wardrobe trunk. This beauty is heavy duty and sports vintage hotel decals from Paris, Brussels, and The Hague. My guess is that it is from the 1930s given the detailing of the decals.
> 
> I picked it up from a local consignment shop. Still not exactly sure what I will do with it.
> 
> ...


Amazing find! The stickers provide character patina.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My lady friend is an antiquer. I've told her she's a bad influence because . . .



















It should arrive around Friday.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> My lady friend is an antiquer. I've told her she's a bad influence because . . .
> 
> View attachment 39370
> 
> ...


Hammer time!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> My lady friend is an antiquer. I've told her she's a bad influence because . . .
> 
> View attachment 39370
> 
> ...


It came today, instead. So if you'll excuse me, I shall go spend the rest of the evening fondling it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Post holiday budget recovery has frozen the hunt for new acquisitions in January. However, February is exhibiting a thawing trend and March could roar in like a lion with spring estates sales in Atlanta being very popular.

I did have a small find this week of note. I stopped at a local Goodwill, which I call " The Honey Hole", since it always has something nice to offer.

I found this sterling silver buckle on a BBs black leather dress belt for $2.99. I don't think the buckle came from BBs. The buckle is noteworthy because it is very heavy. I assume the maker is Knickerbocker Silver, but would appreciate any additional information.

















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My Bayre bronze lion. I am taking my home lock down cues from him, in repose but at the ready.








Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is a sentimental item.

A 50+ year old Windbreaker Sportswear, Danville, Co wool with tartan lining coat.

My uncle was killed in an automobile accident in 1971 and this coat belonged to him. My grandmother gave it to me in the mid '80s and I wore it all through college. I have had it in storage for the past 25 years. I just had it cleaned, maybe the first time ever it has been to the cleaners!

It has slight fraying on the right cuff ad a small rip in the arm which I am going to tackle today.

A real family treasure.

















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn! I've been trying to rotate the pictures but can't get the rotate button to work. Mikel? Help?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A Robert Havel Jr engraving I picked up yesterday at auction....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A Robert Havel Jr engraving I picked up yesterday at auction....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


FYI...Havell Jr was the engraver and publisher of Audubon's portfolio of American birds.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Yesterday, my wife and I found these Tuareg carved tent stakes from North Africa.

Of course, since we have never seen these, we had to pick up two to go on our wall...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yesterday, my wife and I found these Tuareg carved tent stakes from North Africa.
> 
> Of course, since we have never seen these, we had to pick up two to go on our wall...
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are so incredibly unusual...one could wrap an entire research project/paper just looking at the intricate carvings on the stakes. Thank you for sharing that unusual find with us.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

How about a full set of silver plate souvenir spoons from the 1939 New York Worlds Fair.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> How about a full set of silver plate souvenir spoons from the 1939 New York Worlds Fair.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I've got to get a list of the resale shops you haunt! That is quite a find.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Picked up my wife 60 pair of vintage ladies gloves off the bay. A woman was liquidating the collection of her recently deceased 96 year old aunt.

These are French for the US market dating from the 50s and 60s with an assortment of kid leather, pigskin, suede, and cotton.

In the age of Covid, I see women’s gloves making a comeback.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Sixty pair?!?
As in 120 hands?
600 fingers?
Has the wife thought about putting a parential lock on your PC?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Sixty pair?!?
> As in 120 hands?
> ...


It was a flat rate for the entire lot deal. $100 for all. At that price, they are disposable.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

